# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  الحل الترقيعي لإعادة إحياء الهاتف i9003

## sab_bane

السلام عليكم 
ملاحظة الهاتف سيعمل طبيعي نسبيا لكن مع بعض أخطاء النظام يمكن حلها 
أي الحل ترقيعي لإعادة إحياء الهاتف   i9003   هذا الحل أعمل به لما يزيد عن السنة و عن اجتهاد شخصي وبمساعدة صديق لي 
لأنه في أغلب الأحيان تجد مواضيع تطرح حلول صعبة و خطيرة مثل نزع الذاكرة الداخلية
مع العلم أنها محمية في غالب الأحيان مما يعرضنا لفقدان الهاتف كليا   
موضوع اليوم يتكون من جزئين  
الأول هاردوير و هو سهل للغاية ما علينا سوى قطع جهذ التغدية عن بطاقة الذاكرة الداخلية للهاتف EMMC  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   بعد هذه العملية يجب وضع بطاقة ذاكرة 8GB  داخل الهاتف و إعادة التفليش و لتكن ب i9003jpkd1  الجزء الثاني سوفتوير وهو منتشر في المنتديات  
بعد هذه الخطوة الهاتف سوف يعمل لكن الذاكرة الداخلية غير معروفة  
لدا لن تعمل الكاميرة و كل البرامج التي تعتمد على الذاكرة 
إلا بعد عملية SD Swap أي تغيير من EMMC إلى SD  
بعد عملية الفلاش يجب عمل روت للجهاز لأجل التحكم في ملفات النظام 
من مسح و تعديل  
هذا فيديو لخطوات السوفت  <

----------


## mohamed73

*بارك الله فيك اخى زكريا ومجهود رائع*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## salinas

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك اخى-مشكلةضعف النت تلازمنى كثيرا -فى اول الامرطلبت اضافةصورة وبعدارسال المشاركة وجدتها ولم تبان لى فى المرة الاولى-جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمل رائع اخى

----------


## electronique

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك
تجربة تبدو ناجحة ان شاء الله

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الشرح القيم وعرض تجربتك الشخصية مع هذا الهاتف العنيد الى الامام اخي بالتوفيق

----------


## عاشق المصطفى

ممكن يوضح  القطعه بشكل واضح لانو يوجد سهم احمر  موشر ويوجد رسم مثلث  ؟ لااعرف الاخ يقصد من منها  السهم او الموشر بالمثلث؟؟ ارجو التبين بارك الله فيكم

----------


## king of royal

*بارك الله فيك اخى زكريا ومجهود رائع*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## facenour

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك

----------


## bouhelal

*بارك الله فيك اخى زكريا*

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شكراا اخي زكريا عمل و شرح اكثر من رائع  بارك الله فيك

----------


## charafi

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## Micro man82

thanks man :Embarrassment:

----------


## dark140

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الشرح :Cool:

----------


## ighdriss

*بارك الله فيك اخى زكريا ومجهود رائع*

----------


## jazouli89

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## chakib406

_مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير_

----------


## hami2007

شكرا اخئ

----------


## nawfaln007

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Hisham Alsaygh

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## bouje2003

*بارك الله فيك اخى زكريا ومجهود رائع*

----------


## alkassem28

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

